# Und wieder Probleme mit T-DSL :-((

## hakan

Ich habe mein Gentoo fertig installiert. Während der Installation habe ich RP-PPPOE installiert, so wie es in einem Thread hier beschrieben wurde. Das hat auch einwandfrei funktioniert.

Aber nach der installation funktioniert es nicht mehr. Es soll eine *.pid Datei fehlen.

Was kann ich da machen???

----------

## cyc

eine pid datei wird erstellt wenn du einen prozess startest. wenn der prozess beendet wird sollte sie wieder gelöscht werden. allerdings kann es sein dass da mal was durchnander kommt wenn etwas unsachgemäss beendet wird. lösche versuche einfach den entsprechenden dienst von hand nochmal zu starten oder gib uns eine komplette fehlermeldung

----------

## hakan

jau, mache ich.

Ich starte mal mit adsl-start --debug, dann sollte ich ja mehr infos bekommen.

----------

## hakan

Ich bin ja so blöd.

Man sollte ppp auch in den kernel compilieren, dann funzt dsl auch  :Wink: 

Danke an alle hier im Forum.

Dank euch funzt mein gentoo jetzt!

----------

## cyc

hehe. sowas passiert auch immer wieder gerne wenn man ne neue config macht.

----------

